# Instant Pay Removed



## sooths (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey there guys. New member here. Been driving since September 5th in NYC. College kid going to school and doing and uber and lyft. Uber decided to revoke my instant pay due to me cancelling rides. Its been over one month. One appeal denied. Second appeal according to the customer representative he said he will do everything he can to get it back and haven’t seen any changes in my uber account any suggestions?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Honestly, be glad you were not deactivated. Cancellations is a big No-No. The guy who said he'll do everything in his power to get it back for you, is lying. If he was going to do everything in his power he would have reactivated it. He has that power. If I was you, find another job or concentrate on Lyft Because your account is now flagged and you are now one of the drivers they need to keep an eye on


----------



## sooths (Nov 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Honestly, be glad you were not deactivated. Cancellations is a big No-No. The guy who said he'll do everything in his power to get it back for you, is lying. If he was going to do everything in his power he would have reactivated it. He has that power. If I was you, find another job or concentrate on Lyft Because your account is now flagged and you are now one of the drivers they need to keep an eye on


Thank you. Its been over a month and I only accept long trips. Its very inconvenient and I didn't know it violates the terms of service.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

sooths said:


> Uber decided to revoke my instant pay due to me cancelling rides. Its been over one month.


Consider your deactivation permanent. A million ants have already been signed up to replace you.


sooths said:


> Its been over a month and I only accept long trips. Its very inconvenient and I didn't know it violates the terms of service.


Ignorance is no excuse of the Uber law.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Consider your deactivation permanent. A million ants have already been signed up to replace you.
> 
> Ignorance is no excuse of the Uber law.


He's not deactivated! His instant pay is deactivated


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> He's not deactivated!


Day ain't over yet......


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sooths said:


> Been driving since September 5th in NYC. College kid going to school and doing and uber and lyft.


And you're TLC??? In NYC and want to do long rides only???


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Day ain't over yet......


Well since its been over a month already . . .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hold on now...he is young...

And prolly hasn't completed his...

English comprehension...

in today's world class yet...8>O

I think that's found in the TOS...8>)

Butt...in his defense... he's learning...

At least they didn't deactivate him...

yet...8>)

Rakos


----------



## sooths (Nov 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> And you're TLC??? In NYC and want to do long rides only???


I made $1700 last wk without including expenses $900 on lyft $800 uber lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sooths said:


> I made $1700 last wk without including expenses $900 on lyft $800 uber lol


Well your OP made it sound like you were a College Student part time driving rideshare and it wouldn't make sense to be TLC invested. So if your numbers are accurate you are clearly driving full time.

Of course there are long rides out of Manhattan and the airport but a boatload of short ones. Your cancellation rate would have to be off the charts and your probably calling pax before you show up. Even though Uber/Lyft are very slow to deactivate TLC drivers, sounds like your days are numbered. Enjoy it while you have it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

sooths said:


> Hey there guys. New member here. Been driving since September 5th in NYC. College kid going to school and doing and uber and lyft. Uber decided to revoke my instant pay due to me cancelling rides. Its been over one month. One appeal denied. Second appeal according to the customer representative he said he will do everything he can to get it back and haven't seen any changes in my uber account any suggestions?


You will be fully deactivated soon if you keep it up.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NYC has a law against destination discrimination. Keep it up and you WILL be deactivated so Uber doesn't get accused of allowing it.

You would have more of an argument if you were only accepting short rides and not long. But if you can take long rides, there's no good excuse for refusing short ones.

Be glad Uber did that and only that. Had someone you cancelled on reported to the TLC, it could have been a hefty fine and loss of your TLC plates permanently.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> NYC has a law against destination discrimination. Keep it up and you WILL be deactivated so Uber doesn't get accused of allowing it.
> 
> You would have more of an argument if you were only accepting short rides and not long. But if you can take long rides, there's no good excuse for refusing short ones.
> 
> Be glad Uber did that and only that. Had someone you cancelled on reported to the TLC, it could have been a hefty fine and loss of your TLC plates permanently.


Yes, this is one thing most cities have zero tolerance policies for, and uber/lyft have to play by those rules in order to operate there.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Man, take the short trips. Peeps need a ride! I dunno.... for me it all balances out plus I believe in karma. Cancelling is just bad form. I mean maybe once or twice a week but come on.


----------

